
ClearChat is end-to-end encrypted Slack - BrendanDiaz
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/05/clearchat-rapelcgrq-zrffntvat-sbe-grnzf/
======
seoguru
Is the client open source? Don't want to install closed source programs on our
systems.

------
BrendanDiaz
Whatsapp may have brought end-to-end encryption to 1 billion people, but it
helps 0 Slack users. ClearChat brings end-to-end encryption, privacy and
security, to the workplace.

~~~
smt88
You're a co-founder of the company. It's considered tacky (at best) to post
about your own company on HN without disclosing your connection.

I think it's fairly acceptable in this case because you didn't editorialize at
all (saying "ClearChat is awesome" or anything like that), but I thought I'd
give you a heads-up.

